# Question - Liberal/Conservative



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I read an article about whether or not a liberal could be a prepper. Got me thinking - I know most people on this site are fairly conservative.

On a scale of 1 to 100. 100 being the most conservative and 1 being the most liberal. Where would you put yourself?

I would say im a 45 on the scale. Yes, most of you would/will call me a liberal, pinkie, communist, etc based on most of the views/beliefs. I am an atheist, pro choice and pro gay marriage. I am also a big supporter of the military, gun rights, and the death penalty. 


No I didnt vote for Obama, or GW Bush for that matter. Anyway, your turn now.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would guess if you asked people to list what issues are ones Liberal are for and which one conservatives are for no two list would be the same. I guess that I am a constitutionalist as I believe we should follow the constitution even if most people are against it. Such as I believe we should be able to own any weapon used by the common soldiers as that is what the 2nd amendment meant and we had over 200 year to make changes by following the rules for change an amendment not every state having their own laws. As we have seen in Boston they have made unconstitutional rules that just bypass the constitution when they want.

The main flaw in the constitution is that they didn't specify any punishment for any official that doesn't follow it.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I would trend rather conservative -- probably 80 or more on your scale, but that does not translate to rigid bigotry. I am also libertarian in view of constitutionally protected and natural rights and prefer relationship to hatred. 

My view on prepping is more aligned with an 1890s pre-grid level of natural sustainability than to post-apocalyptic hoarding. I figure that humanity did just fine for most of the tens of thousands of years of civilization before the oil-glutted electric economy of the past century. We have to reconnect with the land and with personal freedoms endowed by our creator where serving others is profitable.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess when you consider that in my opinion John McCain is a RINO and about as much a liberal as Ted Kennedy...I would have to rate my self somewheres in the neighborhood of 90% Conservative as I can meet Liberals in the middle for one issue and one issue only and even thats is up for some debate. I guess that makes me a right wing neo-con nut job by most folks standards, huh?


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm a fiscally conservative, socially liberal, small "L" libertarian. I'm a strict constitutionalist that gages all acts of government by how it infringes on individual liberty. Most of the Dem v. Rep and Lib v. Con is hyped up hogwash. Neither side of the aisle has our best interests foremost in their minds and hearts.

Think for yourself...while it's still legal to do so.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

110 percent Christian conservative, I put in the extra 10% as I believe we have granted some rights and privaledges that should be taken away. When everything is black and white and you are a bible believing Christian every thing makes more sense.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Honestly, I may not quite grasp the concept of what "conservative" and "liberal" are, so correct me if I'm wrong...

I've always wondered where I stood in the great scheme of things label wise.. I'd have to guess at 80% conservative??

I tend to straddle the fence on a social issue or two. I'm against gay marriage, and where abortion is concerned I don't totally agree with it, but I can see cases where it's necessary, but not as a form of birth control.

And DAMNED SKIPPY I support our constitutional rights, along with the death penalty!

Where the death penalty is concerned, I don't think we use it often enough. It pisses me off to no end for someone to sit on death row for years sucking us dry just so he can exhaust his right to appeal. He infringed on his victims rights, I say let's infringe on his rights and just end it. I am not a bleeding heart and have no sympathy on those that have made the choice to take someone's life or rights away, once your caught and it's proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that your the guilty one, let's be done with it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess I'm fairly conservative, I try to follow the good book and believe it should guide our lives. I believe in capitol punishment, but here in ILLINOIS, we've had so many innocent people convicted by bad or even fraudulent evidence, or suspects being beaten and tortured until they confess to a crime they didn't commit by cops that are "just doing my duty". I fell to many people are taking the free ride for everything they can. I guess they have misunderstood JFK's statement about, "...ask not what your country can do for you, but rather what can you do for the [our] country". I think the education system is pushing a very, very liberal agenda instead of teaching what is really needed. The term statesman will never fit any of the people in DC or at my state capitol. I find it disgusting how the people we elect to *represent and serve us* have become elitists and now think we are there to serve them instead. It as if we have come full circle and these politicians are now the monarchy our founding fathers fought against in revolutionary War. I firmly believe the Constitution is more than a guide for government, but we've all seen how that has changed to suit the whim of the government. And don't get me started about His Royal Hiny, Bloomberg.

Ok, I'm off my soap box, my bad!


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I would be about a 50% since on some things I'm liberal others conservative. However the current conservative party known as the GOP in this country would call a Eisenhower, Nixon or Reagan, a RHINO also since they are as far removed from a conservative as I am from the far left.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of the liberals that I know have a profound belief that the government will take care of them. They can't envision any scenario in which the government would be incapable of doing so despite what all of us saw during Katrina. For that reason, they take few steps to prepare to take care of themselves. As far as my own philosophy, I'm conservative on social issues and very conservative on fiscal issues. I view liberalism as the root of many of the problems this country faces from out of control government spending to an erosion of the morals of this nation.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm somewhere to the right of Attila The Hun.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have seen alot of extremely liberal preppers. Mostly agrarian types who do alot of gardening, alternative energy etc.. It seemed like Alaska was rife with hippies, young and old who were as far left as they could go. I don't care if gay people get married, I don't care if you possess or grow marijuana for personal use but I hate big government, supporting laziness, abortion and the recent erosion of the 2nd and 4th amendments of the United States Constitution. Every day now the government is getting stronger while the citizens are growing weaker and more satisfied to suckle the teat of entitlement and dependance. I, for one, just wish to be left alone to enjoy my life, liberty and pursuit of happiness. I have worked hard to get lifetime health benefits and a livable pension. I'm ready to grow my own food, hunt the game on my land, raise my livestock and be naked except for my football helmet sun up til sundown. And I don't expect anyone to tell me different. 
I guess I 'd be somewhere around a 75.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

paraquack said:


> The term statesman will never fit any of the people in DC or at my state capitol. I find it disgusting how the people we elect to *represent and serve us* have become elitists and now think we are there to serve them instead. It as if we have come full circle and these politicians are now the monarchy our founding fathers fought against in revolutionary War. I firmly believe the Constitution is more than a guide for government, but we've all seen how that has changed to suit the whim of the government. And don't get me started about His Royal Hiny, Bloomberg.
> 
> Ok, I'm off my soap box, my bad!


I try to stay out of the political threads because I tend to get angry....angry because the majority of "career politicians" I know are slugs...

Might as well let the cat out of the bag, I am a county level elected official that serves in a legislative capacity.

And I agree with you!

I too have seen to many people elected to represent those that put them there in the first place and then forget them. At a county level, it seems that their main agenda is to see how many times they can get quoted in the local newspaper, how many ribbon cuttings they can attend and have their pic taken, or how many asses they can kiss to keep their position. Gotta make everyone happy, gotta kiss ass....let me stab this one in the back because they can't do as much for ME as that one can!

Recently, I heard another man in the same position that I am in say, "Well....its not for us to decide, its the right of these registered voters of this county to decide...."

Yep, he's right to some extent. But what he fails to remember they voted us in place to represent them, and when big business is standing there wanting a tax hike put on the backs of our citizens that involves millions of dollars and them just getting richer because it far exceeds the amount of money they need over an extended period of time, I call BULLSHIT and say, he's a chicken shit for putting it off on the citizens to decide. I won't agree with the tax hike and therefore its said that I am not representing those that put me in...:-o

I'm personally sick and tired of the eye rolling and deep sighs overseen and heard as a deterent to make it known in public that he disagrees with a few of us, and to offset the attention given to another that is making a legitimate point against the tax hike all because he's a slug of a man that just wants to look good. God Forbid us go against big business and their "wants". God Bless him, and throw him a cookie, makes him the man because he doesn't have a backbone and wants to look supportive. In reality, he just doesn't have to the guts to stand up for whats right.

And that's whats wrong with this country! One person by themselves trying to take a stand for thousands will not work, they are ignored. But when everyone stands united on the front...they can't be ignored. We don't have enough with backbones to take that stand for whats right, they want to mealy mouth it, raise hell, but when it comes time to vote they are too busy, they don't feel like going to stand in line etc...etc.

If we'd hold the people in these positions feet to the fire and hold them accountable for what they've decided to do, either by not re-electing them or making their life a living hell for not doing what they said they would do, at some point things would change.

But what they care about most is the all might dollar going into their pocket.....rich keep getting richer and the poor keep getting poorer.

Ok, I'm off my soap box on that issue. I let my anger get the best of me....


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm encouraged to know that someone in government (apart from a secret service operative) is reading and interacting in a prepper forum.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

pastornator said:


> I'm encouraged to know that someone in government (apart from a secret service operative) is reading and interacting in a prepper forum.


I hope it encourages you to prep harder....

And I had to start that post over several times because I wasn't sure if I wanted to let that be known. It's definitely not something I come in here to brag about. I just know first hand how things work, there is a "good ole boy" system in place and its just sickening...


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

That is quite evident to most of us... But somehow those perpetrating the great government hoax on their constituents seem blind to the fact that we know.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

From a party standpoint I refuse to be associated with either. I am conservative on many many issues, moderate on a few social issues, and and carry a strong commitment to the oath I once took to defend the constution, and the United States, from enemies both foreign and domestic. There's enough metal holding me together that has replaced the parts of me I left on operating room floors honoring that oath that TSA agents damn near break into an orgy when I walk through a metal detector.

I'll give anyone a hand up as often as necessary so long as they are fighting to get up after getting knocked down. On the other hand, don't come my way if all that is being looked for is a hand out. I can't stand someone who spends all their energy and time blaming their situation on others, or something beyond their control. Get over it and do something about it. Never stop trying.

I don't care who anyone sleeps with or marries. With a 50% divorce rate, I don't think gay couples are going to do anything we haven't already done to destroy the insitution of marriage. Case in point, single parent families and kids born out of wedlock. Kids today don't seem to think it's that big of a deal. Out goes the hand for that handout when reality hits home.

I feel as a world power we have a responsibility to help and protect those in the world who cannot do so for them selves. On the other hand, I'm fed up with sending kids off to die executing battle plans and strategies drawn up by some pencil necked geek thousands of miles away that are so complicated a lawyer has to breif our service memmbers before an OP. Once our government makes a decision that we're going to commit to hostilites turn it over to the men on the wall, go in, get it done, and come home. Screw winning hearts and minds, we're there to kill an enemy.

Christianity is my moral compass. I don't have much use for "organized religion" in general, but I will not apologize for what I believe in. I do not look to offend anyone, but if all anyone does is look for something to be offended about come on by, I got something for ya. 

Mr and Ms Politician, you work for us, we the people. All of the people, not just the sepcial interest groups who helped get you elected. You do not know what is best for me. Never have, never will. Create an environment where people can compete and find success. Some will win big, some will win small, some will lose. That's the way life is. Get over it.

I'll stop now, but I got more...


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah I agree with many sentiments here. If you call the Republican Party your standard 100% conservative, I'm probably about a 150... But I don't see them as being conservative anymore. Even the most conservative member of their ticket just partnered with a man who helped pardon 16 FLAN terrorists back in the Clinton administration to push on this immigration bill. That is not conservative IMO. 

The Republicans are now going along with this internet sales tax. 

Why is it that the only way to make things fair is to make more people miserable instead of more people happy??? I'm not sure that there are many conservatives left in government. I'm still hoping Rand Paul is (seemed to wobble on drones this week). I know Ted Cruz and Mike Lee seem to be. I'm hoping Marco Rubio soon wakes up and realizes he's being played like a fiddle on immigration by this "gang of 8". 

As for myself, I consider myself more and more of a process man every day. I can live with my opinion not being enacted. The only thing I care about is how we do what we do. We shouldn't be trampling on the Constitution. We shouldn't be infringing on states rights. We shouldn't put down the little guy. And IF we do these things, we must DEFINITELY NOT do them to advance an agenda.

I'm in favor of legalizing gay marriage... at the STATE level.

I'm in favor of decriminalizing small drug offenses... at the STATE level.

But most of all, I'm in favor of doing things the RIGHT way and not making up the rules as we go along.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I had a professor who once said "The more you have to conserve, the more conservative you become." 

I think that he was correct. 

I have worked my whole adult life, starting out at a chain drug store working at night after school. Been working ever since, and I pay more in taxes now than I used to earn in a year. I paid my own way through college and post-graduate school, working nights. I know for a fact that in America if you work hard and get a good education you can live the American dream. No one gave it to me, I earned everything I have. I took out student loans and paid them all off. 

Now I see the rise of the welfare state, the ever-increasing taxes driven by people who believe in entitlements without having to do anything to earn them. I see people having kids so they can get more government assistance, and watch as the government drives them to school door to door, feeds them breakfast, lunch and dinner, provides medical and dental care, and provides them with subsidized housing.

All the while my taxes keep going up, and my workload increases because employers lay people off and give their work to those who still have a job, without increasing anyone's pay. 

I have no issue with helping out the sick, disabled, or elderly. I don't mind giving school lunches so kids have enough to eat so they can learn and try to better their lot in life. But I have a real problem with able-bodied freeloaders milking the system while they wait for their government check to arrive, or stand in line for government cheese. That is just BS. 

So, I guess I have become a compassionate conservative. Help those who are truly in need, but make the able-bodied people earn their own way. Work fair, not welfare. 

This Country has allowed the system to become overrun by people looking for a free ride. I think it is time for that trend to start reversing itself - we should demand that people learn to fend for themselves. And then insist they do so, unless they are (or become) truly needy.

We have a decaying infrastructure nationwide. FDR put people to work in the Civilian Conservation Corps building roads and hiking trails in National Parks. Put the inner city kids to work fixing bridges and laying sewer and water piping - they live how to earn, and stay off the streets and out of gangs. Put in high speed Internet and fiber optic cables employing people who are on unemployment. Teach them how to run CNC machines so they can make products and then let them train more unemployed. Put people to work cleaning up the environment. Have them plant trees, clean beaches, clear out roadside drainage ditches, build housing for low-income people - there are so many projects we could do. Don't pay freeloaders - hand them a shovel or a broom and let them earn their money.

Pretty soon, we would have a much nicer Country, and we would all pay less in taxes to fund these mismanaged programs.

My two cents.


----------



## esaf (Apr 25, 2013)

I am a conservative libertarian. Not too hung on the social issues, but a strict constitutionalist - keep the government out of my life and let the law of the constitution be our guide. Other than that I don't care. But I am a huge Sarah Palin fan so that probably means I am far right winger to some. I would put myself at an 85 on your scale.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Liberal by nature would expect someone else to do the work, others to pay for it but allow them full benefit of it all .


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

My .02..........

Conservative when it comes to my constitutional rights, libertarian when it comes to wanting the gov't the hell outta my life and quit trying to save me from myself. Apathetic when gays begin to clamor about their life style. I just DGAF. Sleep with a German shepherd for all I care, just don't get all up in my face and tell me that I HAVE to accept it as being *normal*.
Marriage is between a man and a woman.
"Civil Unions" can be between you and whatever the hell floats your boat.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Doesn't matter what individuals are, it means nothing in the long run to politicians or the government. Until we the people are willing to stand up together and actually do something physical it all means nothing. Talk is cheap and the vote is useless anymore. Many have tried the soap box and the government laughs in their faces, the ballot box, about 35/40% of the people actually vote and it has failed completely. That leaves the bullet box and it's time is coming. If you think it's not, ask why all police forces and the government are going military and the big push to disarm the people. I don't know how much of the current police dept's are former military but it seems it's higher than ever and look at what the police dept's are buying and how their training, and it's not for catching the local BG's. IMO, it's time to get serious, the government is!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

esaf said:


> I am a conservative libertarian. Not too hung on the social issues, but a strict constitutionalist - keep the government out of my life and let the law of the constitution be our guide. Other than that I don't care. But I am a huge Sarah Palin fan so that probably means I am far right winger to some. I would put myself at an 85 on your scale.


I like a woman who can handle a Ma Deuce!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have no idea where on a scale I would fit. I am a strict constitutionalist, I don't believe government, at any level, should dictate our rights or our freedoms, Religion is there to save the spirit, laws are there to save the humans and people should be able to do what ever they want as long as what they are doing is not illegal. 
I would do away with the representative government that we have, it was formed at a time when we needed someone to represent our interests because it took months to get mail from one end of the country to the other. Today we could vote for ourselves, we have instant communication world-wide. Our representatives have proven that they are only interested in representing their own best interests and don't care about the constitution or the people.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

1=Ultra left-wing liberal, 100=Ultra right-wing conservative, 50=Clueless, 75= Moderate conservative. I'm about a 90+ and happy to be so.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm an independant. Simply because I do not want to be taken for granted by either side as each has it's share of dip sh*ts. Foul language aside I guess I lean conservative. I'm Christian and not to preach, but I feel my yes should mean yes and my no should mean no. I have my hands full trying to live in the word but its getting easier. If many could leave their political agendas at home we would find many of us actually want a lot of the same things. What irks me are these celebrities who actually think I give a rats arse about their views on abortion, abandoned pets, losing weight, gun control, crapping all over the constitution and gay marriage, all because pandering to the masses will somehow keep them relivent. I no longer watch cable because the programming pretty much stinks and the commercials are just as bad as network tv. Why the hell would I pay to watch some BS commercial? I watch Navi-x, read, surf the net and chat with you gents and ladies.

punch, ranting independant


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I normally do not post here, only read but this one is something that interested me. I do not call myself either but everyone I know would say I am conservative. I am Christian and try to follow Gods words, I do not believe in abortion but I would support it if a woman was raped, no one should be forced to carry a child of a rapist. Its not up to me or anyone living on this earth to condemn a person for being gay, its not a choice and every gay person I have ever met has said that if they had one wish it would be to not be gay. My nephew is gay and we knew it when he was around 4 years old. And for those who will quote the Bible and say that God hates gays, Then I will quote it as well and tell you that you will be judged by how you judge others.
This live is a short one for all of us and it is not good to waste it hating or condemning someone because they are different then us.

I support the Constitution and believe it to be the Law of the United States and all politicians should be tried for treason against the people of this country.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have some very liberal views. For example I think we should not have a deficit, and I'd that's what we spend our taxes should reflect that. I dare say the 47% enjoy their free stuff because they have no burden for it, and the 53% might just finally say enough if they paid the whole bill. I oppose the death penalty and would rather just lock them away for life. The lawyers have made a mockery of the DP and we waste too many resources making it happen. I'm also for the govt meddling in free markets. If something gets too expensive (health care) I have no trouble with govt increasing supply. We all know over supply means lower prices. I'd also favor our govt investing more in solar at the home. It takes pressure off the grid, creates jobs, is clean, and can cut our dependence on foreign oil. Other than that I your typical red neck who loves God and clings to my Guns and Religion.



bennettvm said:


> I read an article about whether or not a liberal could be a prepper. Got me thinking - I know most people on this site are fairly conservative.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 100. 100 being the most conservative and 1 being the most liberal. Where would you put yourself?
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

After a large Obama rally in Madison the traffic jam was unbearable leaving. And older retired school teacher was on the side of the road with flat tire it started to rain.
a Libertarian passed by and commented that it really was none of his concern what she was doing.
A car full of Liberals passed by and commented on what a shame it was the government did not have someone their to help her, and mile down the road they agreed to start working for a road side rescue bill funded by a small gas tax. They also made a note to have roadside assistance included in their next contract, and to have congress investigate tire companies for not making flat proof tires.
A conservative on his way home from work stuck in the traffic pulled over, he ignored her coexist bummer stickers, her Love Obama ones and all the rest. He introduced him self and change the lady's tire.
Wishing her a good day he drove off. A week latter he receive d notice in the mail the lady was suing him for doing work that should have been done by a country union worker.
Where I live this some up how it works.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Most of the liberals that I know have a profound belief that the government will take care of them. They can't envision any scenario in which the government would be incapable of doing so despite what all of us saw during Katrina. For that reason, they take few steps to prepare to take care of themselves. As far as my own philosophy, I'm conservative on social issues and very conservative on fiscal issues. I view liberalism as the root of many of the problems this country faces from out of control government spending to an erosion of the morals of this nation.


Nice job of pretty much summing up where I stand, especially that last couple of sentences! No one is going to take better care of Big Number One that YOU!!! The ability to do that depends largely on freedom and oppertunity, something the last three administrations have worked hard to whittle away at, especially the current one! I thought Jimmy Carter was pathetic and weak and thought never in the history of this country could anyone be so lacking in leadership, man was I so wrong.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I like a woman who can handle a Ma Deuce!


 So I need not explain why I married a Marine


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

I"d like anyone to name two (2) things the goverment does well. And don't say Amtrak or the US Postal Service. Sure we bailed out GM who is back in the black but managed to sell them back their stock a we took a loss on the deal. As CEO of he US Farack should be canned and sent packing without his golden parachute.

punch, on another rant...

"Buck Farack Obama"


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Spend money and excessive taxation.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> From a party standpoint I refuse to be associated with either. I am conservative on many many issues, moderate on a few social issues, and and carry a strong commitment to the oath I once took to defend the constution, and the United States, from enemies both foreign and domestic. There's enough metal holding me together that has replaced the parts of me I left on operating room floors honoring that oath that TSA agents damn near break into an orgy when I walk through a metal detector.


I don't think anyone stands at any one particular set point on everything with the OP's original Political Spectrum, they may occupy a narrow or wider band ranging between two points. Some may be all over the place for example you could have someone fairly left wing who has some fascist tendencies or vice versa. So they would occupy a band on one wing and another small band on another separate from each other. Mayor Bloomberg is one example of someone who is meant to be on the right but has some pretty Marxist tendencies and control issues to say the very least.

If I was to make a rough guess where I believe I am on the political spectrum I would probably say between 50 and 70. I'm essentially right of centre Libertarian. I am a member of the UK Independence Party (UKIP). It is a Libertarian party that used to be further to the right (and not as Libertarian) but now pretty much occupies the centre-ground in the UK probably between 45 and 65 on the scale. It is not at all like the US Libertarian Party who I believe to be left of centre and on some issues even further left. Think of the Libertarian wing of the GOP but against open borders and that is probably the US equivalent. It is a party that favours small limited government, fiscally conservative, pro-independence and pro-democracy. I don't agree with them on everything but it is the closest Party here in the UK that I agree with of most thing and ticked the most boxes.

I agree with other comments that I don't think it is as likely for a Liberal to be a Prepper as they will mostly think that Government or other people will take care of them and things like food will be shared in a SHTF or war situation.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Nice job of pretty much summing up where I stand, especially that last couple of sentences! No one is going to take better care of Big Number One that YOU!!! The ability to do that depends largely on freedom and oppertunity, something the last three administrations have worked hard to whittle away at, especially the current one! I thought Jimmy Carter was pathetic and weak and thought never in the history of this country could anyone be so lacking in leadership, man was I so wrong.


I thought Carter was your worst ever president, but the current one is giving him a run for his money.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Blademaker said:


> My .02..........
> 
> Conservative when it comes to my constitutional rights, libertarian when it comes to wanting the gov't the hell outta my life and quit trying to save me from myself. Apathetic when gays begin to clamor about their life style. I just DGAF. Sleep with a German shepherd for all I care, just don't get all up in my face and tell me that I HAVE to accept it as being *normal*.
> Marriage is between a man and a woman.
> "Civil Unions" can be between you and whatever the hell floats your boat.


That is pretty much where I am on that as well.

I don't believe it is Libertarian for a small minority to try and redefine something that would affect the beliefs of the majority and change long standing law. I don't believe it is very democratic and I don't believe it is about equality as that can already exist through a civil union just make it on the same legal basis.

It therefore in my view is nothing more than an attack against people of faith & God and I think it will backfire in a big way. Religious folks may not agree with that kind of lifestyle or condone it, that though doesn't mean we are against the people but the practice. For the most part we just don't care what other people do in the privacy of their own homes. The people are fallen just like anyone else and it is their mistakes to make.

Civil unions in no way impinge upon the lives, beliefs, conscience and faith of other people whereas redefining marriage does. I don't believe someone else has the right to impinge on my beliefs. Redefining marriage will not give gays a single right which they do not already have in civil partnerships but it will affect the rights of everyone else.

Those of us who believe in not tampering with the definition of marriage that has survived for millennia, and is recognised across the globe, have been called bigots and homophobes. This is very strange as some of the opposition to redefining marriage has actually come from homosexuals themselves who are simply articulating a recognition that redefining marriage is wrong. Also many straight people have in the past supported the rights of minorities are now on the receiving end of an assault against their own beliefs. I think they stand to lose in a big way over this particular issue and resorting to insults and criticisms just makes things worse and is proof of a lost debate.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I am somewhere in the middle. Since I think both political parties have lost there way and no longer represent the american people, which can be see with the low voter turn out and low political interest in this country. Both parties are run by the extremes. We have a record number of moderates in the Senate and Congress, so little gets done as no one will talk to one another. Where as I think most Americans are somewhere in the middle on there political beliefs, and they are having a harder and harder time finding someone to represent them as the moderate's can't get the money to run for office.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I can say that I that I pretty much got exactly the answers I expected.


----------



## Chickasaw Outlaw (Nov 12, 2012)

Wrong forum for you!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I am going to assume you mean Federal Government?

But I will bring that up because at the local level in small towns I think some governments are run very well. My home town, for example, is next to the bankrupt Stockton, CA and yet has no debts to speak of except for one about to be paid off. The tax payers never paid a dime for it at the local level - they floated a bond to build a building and lease it too the state. The state has made all the payments required and next October at 15.5 years the bond will be retired; and the city will still be getting lease payments for 14.5 more years - for which it can do anything it wants. Please note - a city with no debt, reasonably good infastructure, facilities in place to manage its growth for 50 years, among the lowest sewer, water, and garbage rates in the state and no "special" taxes like many communities around here suffer. How'd they do that? They saved money. I recall they built a senior center and the biggest expense was a law suit brought by a union because volunteers built the $600k center. I remember them building a major new city hall and police station with money they saved for 35 years and no debt. I know they managed to build a library in the last 10 years. Right now they are building a massive park thanks to a generous donation another city couldn't be bothered with accepting. Yeah I can see local governments done right - I can also see them messed up - Stockton - 20 miles away.

I'll come back to the feds.



punch said:


> I"d like anyone to name two (2) things the goverment does well. And don't say Amtrak or the US Postal Service. Sure we bailed out GM who is back in the black but managed to sell them back their stock a we took a loss on the deal. As CEO of he US Farack should be canned and sent packing without his golden parachute.
> 
> punch, on another rant...
> 
> "Buck Farack Obama"


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not sure a lot of people would recognize a 'liberal prepper' if they met one.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

bennettvm said:


> I read an article about whether or not a liberal could be a prepper. Got me thinking - I know most people on this site are fairly conservative.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 100. 100 being the most conservative and 1 being the most liberal. Where would you put yourself?
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm not going to get too political here, I go to other sites for that, but to answer your question, using your scale, I would probably be around 78


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

IngaLisa said:


> I'm not sure a lot of people would recognize a 'liberal prepper' if they met one.


I am a liberal prepper - at least by the pre-1913 definition of "liberal". Maximum liberty - maximum responsibility; most definitely NOT the modern "gimme" definition of liberal.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I like a woman who can handle a Ma Deuce!


I married a woman who can handle 80,000 pounds of 18 wheeler. A certified gear jammer. Heck, even her pickup truck is bigger than mine: Chevy Silverado 4X4 Crew Cab 2500 Heavy Duty diesel.
As conservative as me, too.:-o


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Below is my position on the major talking points. I think I am 51% conservative.
Alterego Manifesto Rev. 2

1.) Energy Policy; Develop domestic forms of fuel, establish a reinvestment of the tax dollars gleaned from the revenue and reinvest it into renewable forms of energy. Stop sending trillions of dollars over seas to purchase oil from countries that support terrorism. Set a 10 year plan into action to wean the US from importing fuel from Communist or terrorist supporting nations.

2.) Foreign Exchange Policy; 20 percent tariffs on all China made or foreign country made goods that do not have U.S. levels of work place safety, and social safety net programs immediately; rising by 5 percent each year for each year those countries refuses to provide minimum wages, health care, retirement, work place safety standards “OSHA”. Make it illegal to import goods of any form from socialist, communist, dictatorship nations. Citizens be aware that any time you purchase goods stamped made in china, you are financially supporting our enemy.

3.) Defend our borders. Arizona is doing what the US government is not willing to do. Finish the fence between the US and Mexico. Kill any illegal’s invading our country; send their corpse home with a trebuchet.

4.) Societal Burden; Make the prison system as close to self sustaining a possible. We have a safety net society that has created a segment of the population into dependants of the state. Most of the individuals within the prison system are not being trained or rehabilitated to be self sufficient individuals if and when they are released after serving their debt to society. There is clearly a need for farm laborers. The prisoners should be dependent on raising their own food, and maintaining a group of animals as needed to feed themselves. Train the incarcerated to replace the illegal aliens by making them dependant on their ability to raise their own food geographically to match the prison location. Texas should train prisoners to maintain ranches, Floridians to pick oranges and strawberries, Michigan to pick apples. Non compliance or lack of success would require rationing of food and prosperity in the prison, just as it is in free society. 
I am gainfully employed and continue to grow a garden every year. Why should the prisoners get three meals a day and not do a damn thing to support themselves. Train them to support themselves in free society, stop making them into life time dependence. 
Horticulture, Milking, Ranching, Fruit Gathering, Meet preparation, Packaging, Row Cropping, any where there is a presents of illegal aliens train the prisoners to replace them.
Offer early release for success and good behavior. Subsidies to the farms that hire the released prisoners. Use the farms that use the released prisoners for training grounds for the incarcerated. Repeat and return offenders should be punished. Three time felony offenders should suffer capital punishment.

5.) Drug Policy; Decriminalize marijuana immeadiatly. Make any other drug offense that is violent, involves weapons, minors, or previous drug offenders a felony. Three convictions for three felonies gets you executed. 

6.) Public Assistance programs; Eliminate all Medicare, medicate, social security disability for able-bodied recipients. Each individual requesting public assistance shall be tested by three unassociated professionals in that field for approval Cut off all public assistance for failure to show up to a work program on a timely basis.

7.) Change unemployment to be a self funded program in which a percentage of your hourly wage is invested into a fund that has a guaranteed interest rate of 1-1/2% over the rate of inflation that will be paid back by a monthly draw over a two year period or at time of disability or retirement. When the monies in the account are used up, you no longer receive payment.

8.) All out war on any group or nation that attacks the US. Destroy Pakistan if necessary; get out of Afghanistan. Those people cannot be taught differently it is in their heritage, let them dominate each other.

9.) Abortion; Life begins at conception. Partial birth abortion is murder, individuals involved with murdering by means of abortion, will be post birth aborted, by the same medical means as used to kill babies. These executions will be broadcast on television live, so that the populous can see the tragedy our society imposes on its babies. Make abortions illegal, except when the physical survival of the mother is threatened, to be determined by three medical doctors. Require Norplant for all women on welfare of childbearing age until they are no longer on public assistance. No child birth control, no assistance.

10.) Family; Encourage child bearing among taxpaying citizens. Create a marriage incentive, through lower taxes for married heterosexual couples. And a major tax break for each child conceived and carried to birth. Increase the tax break for each year the couple remains married.

11.) Eliminate all foreign ownership of any American media entity. Two, break up overly large conglomerates, like News Corporation. Three, Stop Governmental incentive and financial support of any news, radio, or broadcasting agency.

12.) Governmental Restriction; Limit the size of state and federal government. Demand a balanced budget, except in time of war that has been declared by congress. Hang anyone who suggests otherwise for treason. All members of government at all levels shall participate in standardized insurance, retirement and benefit programs. Any publicly appointed representative attempting to separate themselves from the populous for any special considerations will be tried in a court and if found guilty, hung for treason against their country.

13.) Criminology; Institute Capital punishment for any individual, convicted of a felony three times. Immediately. Make a public spectacle of the event so that people relate the punishment to improper behavior.
14.) LGBTQ; our policy shall return to “don’t tell”. The LGBTQ community are an anomaly in nature, and act as a vexation to the morality of the nation. Homosexuality shall be treated as a felony.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

3 felonies and capitol punishment??? Boy are you a hard nose! And all this time I thought I was the only ass hole left in this country. I think the public executions should be on pay per view.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

So what has the Federal Government done right?

Even if you believe invading Afghan and or Iraq was wrong I could argue it was done well. The best was in the beginning of Afghanistan and for evidence read the first hand accounts of our abilities in "Horse Soldiers" a great book that should illustrate how it's done. We invaded Vietnam and lost 10x as many good men as these two countries.

Social Security is very close to being a success. The ONE mistake made was making it too easy to take the disability benefit. For nearly 250 million people so far this program has provided a reasonable base at retirement. I can't call the endeavor a failure due to a few mistakes I merely can advocate they be corrected. I would say the program would be a success IF they removed those who shouldn't be getting it, and created individual accounts. Money flows in and is assigned to your SSN. A percentage is taken for disability insurance and a blance set into a retirement account that is annuitized when you want to retire. 

Our tax dollars at the federal level are also responsible for a lot of our research and development in this country. Sadly this is the crime of obamacare and socialized medicine. Greed / capitalism invents even more then government and socialist will never compete with that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You mean like the USDA handing out pamphlets that tell the "undocumented aliens" to not mention the fact that they are "undocumented aliend. That way they can collect food stamps.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

personally I go way out of my way to give liberals a hard time anywhere I see them. I view them as godless, brainless imbeciles who are breathing my air and sucking my freedoms away like a shop vac. I am wholly intolerant of godlessness and brainlessness to a degree things get violent past a few words. To be honest if SHTF tomorrow, the next day all my liberal neighbors would be driven off or _dead_. Liberals are the cause of what's going on in this country and I view them as the enemy domestic. I'm a constitutional libertarian in case nobody noticed by now.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Pray they are driven off, the stench is intolerable now, imagine it if they were dead! I'd have to have a back hoe to bury them. Then I'd say a little prayer over the grave. Thank God they're gone, rest in piece. Opps, my bad, should be rest in peace.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

alterego said:


> Below is my position on the major talking points. I think I am 51% conservative.
> Alterego Manifesto Rev. 2
> 
> 1.) Energy Policy; Develop domestic forms of fuel, establish a reinvestment of the tax dollars gleaned from the revenue and reinvest it into renewable forms of energy. Stop sending trillions of dollars over seas to purchase oil from countries that support terrorism. Set a 10 year plan into action to wean the US from importing fuel from Communist or terrorist supporting nations.
> ...


Sounds like a good start, but don't give the politicians so much for their efforts, No retire benefits and no more than two terms in office and two years for each term. Can't let them get to entrenched!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Time to put lawyers on a terrorist list, along with liberals, college professors, school boards and politicians! Shoot first and no question asked.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

WOW!
I thought I was fairly to the right of center but you guys make John Birtcher's look like liberals.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Ha ha, about 6 years ago I got an email from a guy in the American deep south saying he liked my strong Christian patriotic posts that he'd seen in assorted net forums, and he invited me to become an honorary member of his own right-wing discussion forum (I forget its name).
So I joined and got on great with everybody but it slowly dawned on me from what they were saying that most members were probably Klansmen! 
I didn't care and I stuck around but after about a year the site closed down, I dunno why or I'd still be there and would probably have been made an honorary Grand Wizard by now..

Klan Air Force 1920's


----------

